# Why do you do low tech and what made you go that way?



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

i love low tech because i dont trust any form of co2 and i think fish are happier in a less bright, manicured environment, and its also easier and looks better


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I love to tinker, and I love high tech things in general, but when it comes to my tanks, there are two reasons I go low tech. 1). I have not nearly enough money to even DIY high tech components. 2). I have lots of time and patience. Just fits with my life better.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheap. Lazy.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Its nice and easy, my reef tank takes all of my time and money. But its nice to see some green for a change. I love my reef but sometimes its nice just to sit back and enjoy watching my shrimp tank.


----------



## littlebittyfish (Feb 13, 2011)

I like keeping it simple. And im broke. haha


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

BruceF said:


> Cheap. Lazy.


+1
Same as this guy


----------



## AshleyMac (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm terrified I will od my tank and all my sweet little fish/shrimp will die or the copper in excel will stress my shrimp. Their comfort comes first....which is why I still have the ugliest rock sculpture from my very first tank in my 15 gallon - the ottos and shrimp just love it too much for me to take it out.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

AshleyMac said:


> I'm terrified I will od my tank and all my sweet little fish/shrimp will die or the copper in excel will stress my shrimp. Their comfort comes first....which is why I still have the ugliest rock sculpture from my very first tank in my 15 gallon - the ottos and shrimp just love it too much for me to take it out.


There isn't any copper in excel.


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

See recent post above yours: "I gassed my fish..." Sounds like something I would do if I had to mess with complicated valves and pressure, etc. Low tech=the KISS method. Keep it simple. For me, that's the only way to go.

Julia


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

BruceF said:


> Cheap. Lazy.


Ditto.

I love that my tanks can pretty much be on autopilot for months on end... :thumbsup:

One of the bulbs has been dead over my 46gal for several months now. One of these days I'll go out and get a replacement, but the only difference is the Hygro has gotten really leggy and the rest of the plants just aren't growing as quickly. So... no urgency, I'll get around to it eventually... :fish:


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I originally started a low tech tank because I didn't know of any other way until I found this forum. I had mostly crypts and vals that were nourished by my overstocked fauna. Worked very well and was stable for several years until I took a decades long hiatus from the hobby.

I'm doing a high tech tank to see how well I like it. I plan on starting a couple of new tanks in the near future and they will be semi low or medium tech depending on the fauna such as shrimp. The main goal in any of my tanks be it high or low tech is to enjoy them and keep 'em as simple and low maintenance as possible. I've already got plenty of yard work to do and I don't want to be mowing the lawns and trimming the bushes indoors too.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Low Tech enthusiasts....how often do you do water changes? i keep reading about people saying once a week and it just seems so often. I feel as though once a month would suffice.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

90gal- 30-50% once every 2-3 months
46gal- 50-75% once every 2-3 months
My 29gal has had 2x 75% water changes this year.

All are lightly stocked and heavily planted- the tanks in my sig.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I just topped off my tank with RO water weekly and eventually did a 50% change every couple of months or so when the water started getting slightly yellow colored from organics buildup.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm low light/low tech for several reasons. Money is tight. I don't want to fool with Co2 because I'm a forgetful clutz. I prefer the low light plants to high maintainence stems - they remind me that I need to weed my 1400+ sq.foot garden! Lazy and forgetful (yes, I meant to say it twice!). I like the sloooow pace of growth, and I'm not the least bit into constant trimming, I want to sit back & veg out in front of the tank. Working it is not what I enjoy about it. I keep fish with plants, not plants with fish. I'm sure I would screw up the delicate balance of Co2/light/ferts. I also like the look of tanks that are as dark, moody and mysterious as possible. Lastly, I think the less I do that messes up what can be a natural balance, keeps the fish in a better mental state!


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I change water on my 75 low tech once a month or so because of the tannins. I soaked Malaysian driftwood for like 4 months to get it waterlogged so it would sink. It is now about at the 10 month mark and still leeching like mad. In a month without water change, it makes me tank look filled with coffee! Once it gets so dark I cannot see in the tank with the lights off, ill do a 50% water change. That is about monthly. Otherwise I would just top off.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I see we all have a lot in common what with being cheap, lazy, forgetful, procrastinators, and our perception of "fiddling" as work (I'm sure a lot of high-techies see it as enjoyable). 



falcooo said:


> Low Tech enthusiasts....how often do you do water changes? i keep reading about people saying once a week and it just seems so often. I feel as though once a month would suffice.


I do a 70% change about 3-4 times a year plus topping up. My fish are healthy, live forever, plants grow nicely, and very little algea (especially this time of year when the sun moves around and it gets a couple hours of sunlight each day).


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a low tech tank so I at least have one that I don't have to mess with all the time. I love how its just on auto pilot.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Seedreemer said:


> I see we all have a lot in common what with being cheap, lazy, forgetful, procrastinators, and our perception of "fiddling" as work (I'm sure a lot of high-techies see it as enjoyable).


lol - It's the workaholics vs the lounge-chair-with-a-lemonade crowd


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I started low tech too because I tried to save money using the less expensive methods to achieve good results. I have a 40g tank and medium to high light. That does not give me much choice to switch to high tech. I was using some comprehensive liquid fert and root tabs. No EI dosing. DIY yeast CO2. Well, plants are cheap. The more I planted, the more I was stretching my CO2 and fert. I didn't started EI dosing until close to 2 months later. I didn't switch to a full CO2 system until 1 month later. 

Basically, I have a big tank and medium to high light. I have a lot of plants. My plant would deteriorate if I didn't switch to high tech. I was not able to let that happens. Once you switched to high tech, it is not that much involved. Your CO2 rate is pretty much set and forget, except refilling it every 3 to 5 months. With EI dosing, you are always dosing extra ferts and so you don't get nutrient deficiency issues.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

driftwoodhunter said:


> lol - It's the workaholics vs the lounge-chair-with-a-lemonade crowd


LOL, I like your description better. Mine sounded pretty unflattering. :icon_cool


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, I don't know - all the things you said apply to me! : )


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

To be honest Im not sure what makes a tank low tech! I know once you hit up CO2 your high tech. I don't have CO2 but I use most other stuff, am I medium tech? Who knows! 

I dont use soil, I paid for a nice substrate but scavenged all my other hardscape. No custom plumbing or sump but double canister filters.T5 not T8 and not going anywhere near making my own light using CREE LED's.


----------



## neontetras4me (Sep 5, 2011)

do you guys have filters in you low techs? I have one in my betta tank right now and it sounded like some people don't even have a filter which goes against all that I have learned, lol


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Surgeon said:


> To be honest Im not sure what makes a tank low tech! I know once you hit up CO2 your high tech. I don't have CO2 but I use most other stuff, am I medium tech? Who knows!


It's not precisely defined. Low tech is just having fish and plants with adequate light to keep the plants alive and healthy IMO. When do you move to medium tech? When do you cross the line to high tech?

Eventhough I have maxed my CO2, have medium to high light and use EI ferts, do I have a high tech tank if I have mostly slow growing plants? Maybe I need to have all fast growing stems that need weekly trimming to be totally high tech. I dunno...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

You folks have said it all - there's not much more to add.
But here's my precis, in no particular order:
- It's less expensive
- It's less time-consuming
- It allows for a greater margin for error
- It can be much safer/easier on your livestock
- It precludes having to worry too much about your lighting
- It reduces your dependence on sophisticated fert regimens
- It's easy to care for and trim plantings
- It can produce a look that is every bit as lush and glamorous as high-tech
There's more, but I think that's sufficient for now. Plants don't really mind the difference - they can do real well with less attention than more - kiss concept.
My .02 cents


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up my first high tech tank, which is a 55 gallon. I am already figuring out my second tank which I am hoping will be the 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank from Petco which will be my low tech tank. I want a low tech tank so I can avoid as much work as possible on such a small space.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I go low tech simply because I'm too busy looking at my tank all day


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

this is my first time getting into the hobby so low tech is right for me since im tight in budget... and im very forgetful. i love seeing green coz its supposed to relax your eyes. 
who knows maybe ill go to hightech and go with CO2 but right now im still on trial/error stage  and i love seeing all my fish. is it weird if i say that im excited to go home from work to feed my fish?

i have a 10 gallon community tank and a 5 gallon hex shrimp tank which is ghost shrimp planning on buying yellow shrimp


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Just to clarify, I'm not implying in any way that either way is better. I own almost all of those Amano books and adore Dutch and Japanese high-tech aquariums and the works of high-tech art I see here and online. If I had someone in my life to create and care for it I'd probably have one.

I suppose the definition is a personal thing. I used to think filtering was the defining point but then I put a filter on my tank and decided I was still low tech due to no injected Co2. 

In other words, I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

neontetras4me said:


> do you guys have filters in you low techs? I have one in my betta tank right now and it sounded like some people don't even have a filter which goes against all that I have learned, lol


I was filterless for years, successfully so. I think my success was due to tons of plants, well aged tank, light feeding, and low stocking levels. I only put a filter on recently for water clarity. Below is a link to a site where a lot of people don't have filters and then a pic of a sunlit, filterless 29g I had years ago:

http://naturalaquariums.com/


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

BruceF said:


> Cheap. Lazy.


Totally my reasoning as well.

I don't have the kind of money to drop on a Co2 system or the lighting. Plus I don't want to have to trim my plants every week. I know I'll have to trim my low-tech, but not as often as a high-tech


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Truthfully...if I had the money and time to do a high tech planted tank, I would probably instead use that money to set up a nice LOW tech reef tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

falcooo said:


> how often do you do water changes?


I started low tech for I didn't want to do weekly water changes. Had read that some only do yearly water changes. Living in the city my water is excessively treated thus if I don't change water monthly I loose a few fish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seedreemer said:


> I was filterless for years


Wish you had a thread on the tank. I would like to know more about. Went to the link you provided and unable to find others not using a filter.

Tried to register at natural aquariums but unable to do so. The letter verification picture not viewable


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Gosh, that photo was taken 10 years ago. It's the only pic I have. It was a 29g with platies and tetras and assorted plants with the sag taking over. Inert but aged gravel and full spectrum flourescent bulbs that never got replaced. It really looked great when I moved it to the window where it got several hours of afternoon sun each day.

I've had several filterless tanks over the years though including a 55, several 29g, and my current 40b that I did put a filter on.

I looked on that website and nobody is mentioning any sign-up problems. If you still can't sign up after a few tries I'll ask about it if you'd like. Most of the regulars on the forum don't have filters. I've been a member for years and years.




Hilde said:


> Wish you had a thread on the tank. I would like to know more about. Went to the link you provided and unable to find others not using a filter.
> 
> Tried to register at natural aquariums but unable to do so. The letter verification picture not viewable


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seedreemer said:


> If you still can't sign up after a few tries I'll ask about it if you'd like. Most of the regulars on the forum don't have filters. I've been a member for years and years.


I tried a few time. Tried the listening option and also went to the site to listen. No sound and no picture for the letters. Totally stumped. Perhaps problem because I have linux ubuntu os.


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

I go with low tech because with family and so many other things in my life I want something I can enjoy and NOT spend an entire day working on, like I did with my old reef tank. Plus its so relaxing to have things on autopilot.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish I would have stayed low tech. 

Actually, my favorite setup so far was low light with injected co2. As far as growth and maintenance balance goes.

Next tank move will be to try soil to see if the added ferts will make the high tech tank experiment manageable for my level of motivation.

I'm starting to think that I would really like low to moderate light (read noon burst) with a soil substrate, injected co2, and moonlights, but I think with all that equipment you'd call it high tech, even if it *should* be relatively set and forget.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm more low/medium tech. I have a filter and I dose, but it's low light and I don't really have to do much. I just dose when I can be bothered.

It's cheaper, easier and IMO better for the fish. Iwagumis and the like look good, but it's not the best environment for fish with nowhere to hide.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilde, I asked if the linux was a problem and will let you know when I get a reply. 

Here's a link to the forums, which you can read without registering:

http://naturalaquariums.com/bb/index.php

I'm assuming you already figured that out but thought I'd post it just in case.


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

low tech for me is more convenient because I'm just starting out in the hobby... We have a baby on the way (in December - holy crap time flies!) and my husband and I wanted a nice calm hobby that we could slowly build up together. We also remodeled the living room/dining room (its one big open piece in our house) and we wanted a nice focal point in the dining room and decided this was the way to go. Now, with baby on the way, obviously funds are a little shorter than would be normal + I don't want to get TOO invested in something that I may not have all the time in the world to devote myself to in the coming months - the fact that I can go low tech and pretty much fiddle with the tank on my own time is extremely appealing to me lol.


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

I prefer low tech because I fall in and out of the hobby a lot depending on how busy I am. When I'm stretched for time I don't have to worry about checking CO2 levels and dosing everyday. I just feed the fish a few times a week, do top off's and my tanks still pretty look good.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I do low tech because having to dose the water column every day (or even three times a week) sounds more like work than fun.

I do have high lighting on most of my tanks (which I cut down heavily with floaters) so I have the option of going high tech (and I do have two paintball CO2 kits from JaggedFury that I haven't gotten around to setting up yet) but I have trouble finding the motivation to constantly keep up with 5-6 tanks as it is - the last thing I need is to have to follow some strict fert dosing regimen and check on CO2 levels all the time.

I am planning on setting up one 20H with CO2 just to toss in plants that are more needy that I want to try (and maybe to actually have a real carpet plant in one of my tanks) but even if someone gave me CO2 regulators for free I don't imagine I would want to set up them up on all of my tanks - especially not after seeing how nice and easy growth is in my Miracle Gro Organic Complete Potting Mix based tank/bowls.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey all, new guy. 

I like low tech because I think it's more natural. That and I enjoy the plants as much as the fish. I've had aquariums forever, fresh and a few saltwater, but I get tired of all the maintenance. I'm just now getting into low tech and I love it. I think the fish look better in a more natural environment, plus I hate bubbles, lol.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Daximus said:


> I enjoy the plants as much as the fish.


I do too. I get to "garden" all winter.  

And welcome.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Seedreemer said:


> I do too. I get to "garden" all winter.
> 
> And welcome.


Very true! I just planted some Madagascar Lace (is that correct?) and it's awesome! I can't wait to see it when the algae falls off. I "saved" it from a pet store, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

In my opinion, a low-tech tank has a soil-based substrate and is heavily planted and heavily stocked to provide the plants with their needed nutrients. For me, lighting shouldn't factor in here, as long as there is no Co2 use or any of them other high-tech gadgets. In my dirt tank, it is heavily planted with floaters as well as mosses, it is heavily stocked to fertilize the plants so I do not have to do any dosing of anything, the water filters through simple bio-balls, and the lights are on from sun up to sun down. 

I still get the nice green new growth as well as the cool reds, all without having to worry about Cos or dosing or how it all works together. I also do not have to worry about trimming so often. Plus, like so many others here, money is tight these days and this way is MUCH cheaper than a high-tech system would be. I mean, I had 2 back surgeries, lost my job, had 3 kids and took custody of a third. I am also trying to start a local club in the area, and I just do not have the time or the money to be able to devote to anything more high-tech. Not to mention my wife would kill me


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a low tech tank because I didn't know any better. Now that I know a bit more, I am afraid of co2, and the cost of running hi tech lights. Also, I have goldfish, so that limits what plants I can have in the tank. The goldies are now in the process of eating my brand new swords as it is.

I do love looking at the fancy hi tech set ups that folks on here have, but it's not for me.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Even with a low light tank, a little supplemental CO2 wouldn't hurt. Say a forest green drop checker. I'll probably try a crypt only tank soon with a small canister filter and minimal fish supplied ferts with only weekly micros like I had 20 years ago. High light disease can complicate things a lot.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Low funding and I like the look of anubias, mosses, and java ferns. I also prefer the very low maintenance, only did 6 water changes this year and the rest are top offs.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I like things simple. 

I just wanted some fish & a few plants. Something pretty to look at.

Not something I'd need another degree to maintain:biggrin:


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

zoragen said:


> Not something I'd need another degree to maintain:biggrin:


LOL, I know what you mean. I considered going high-tech at one time and got totally overwhelmed. I decided to go to school to become a brain surgeon instead. :hihi:


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Daximus said:


> I think the fish look better in a more natural environment, plus I hate bubbles, lol.


I know that pearling means your plants are doing great but I don't really think it looks better either.

I don't like mowing the lawn so I don't want a tank I have to mow every week. I still want live plants to give my fish a better and more natural home and they do look better than plastic ones.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff B said:


> I know that pearling means your plants are doing great but I don't really think it looks better either.
> 
> I don't like mowing the lawn so I don't want a tank I have to mow every week. I still want live plants to give my fish a better and more natural home and they do look better than plastic ones.


I meant like bubble walls and air stones, lol. I've had "normal" tanks for so long and I'm just sick of generic looking plants and bubble walls...also sick of the noise. So for me, aside from the low maintenance, real plants and no "man made" bubbles is a win win for low tech.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeff B said:


> I know that pearling means your plants are doing great but I don't really think it looks better either.


FWIW, pearling just means that plants are photosynthesizing quickly. It's not a measure of balance or health or sign of anything other than that IMO. Algae will also pearl.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to know. And here I thought I had some fantastic algae in some of my old livebearer tanks (that would seem to become overstocked every few weeks) when it turns out it was just plain old algae.


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

I am low tech because:

I am new to the hobby
I like a "natural" look as opposed to a sculptured look
I find that benign neglect is beneficial to many things
I don't have the money to spend on fancy equipment
I don't have the time or inclination to learn or to fuss


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I always said Ill switch to a reef before I throw that much time and money into a high tech tank. and... after having my 55 low light setup for 2 years im now tearing it down to make the switch. 

psst... all plants for sale in S&S. 

Some day im sure ill be back but most likely will again stick to low light, no maintenance besides TO's and maybe a water change every 4-6 months lol


----------

